# kirby bucket mixer



## ac45acp (Mar 29, 2012)

i just reread the original post plus followed the links to other forums. i was wondering if i could buy one ready to go somewhere.

thanks

tony


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 29, 2012)

ac45acp said:


> i just reread the original post plus followed the links to other forums. i was wondering if i could buy one ready to go somewhere.
> 
> thanks
> 
> tony




I think that is a DIY project only, looks pretty straight forward but requires time than I have. I just purchased a 44lb mixer from cabelas that attaches to my 1hp grinder for $199 (on sale), they also have hand crank mixers for around that price. I know for a fact that I couldn't make a kirby mixer for less than that (my time is worth way more than that). I still gave it a pretty good consideration to make my own.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 29, 2012)

ac45acp said:


> i just reread the original post plus followed the links to other forums. i was wondering if i could buy one ready to go somewhere.
> 
> thanks
> 
> tony




Contact me via PM

I know Kirby personally and can give you his contact info.

BTW i have his mixer and water stuffer.


----------



## venture (Mar 29, 2012)

I would go with nepas on this one!

That thing looks very interesting for small batches.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## straubman (Mar 31, 2012)

how much meat can the bucket mixers handle? there is a 2 and 5 gal right? i just sent kirby my money order at the end of this week, gonna try a cannon out!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 1, 2012)

How do you like the Cabela's mixer?  Is it useful with smaller batches, like 8-10 lbs?  I am now retired and hopefully going to do more sausage-making as $ become available, but like today I have about 9 lbs per batch of sausage to make and mixing is a challenge w/only 30% use of my left hand.


coffee_junkie said:


> I think that is a DIY project only, looks pretty straight forward but requires time than I have. I just purchased a 44lb mixer from cabelas that attaches to my 1hp grinder for $199 (on sale), they also have hand crank mixers for around that price. I know for a fact that I couldn't make a kirby mixer for less than that (my time is worth way more than that). I still gave it a pretty good consideration to make my own.....


----------



## couger78 (Apr 1, 2012)

My bucket will do 10-12 pounds at a time. Since this is the average size of the loads I do, its a perfect fit for my needs. Great part is it takes less than a minute to have the whole batch well mixed, plus its a breeze to clean.








It does require a GOOD power source to mix. Don't try it with a wimpy cordless drill.

Kevin

a 1/2" hammer drill does the job for me.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 1, 2012)

Ditto with Kevin

Just use a corded drill cuz it killed my cordless with just doing 5 lbs. Guess i need to make a trip to get a drill.


----------



## sparky30_06 (Nov 22, 2012)

How can I get my hands on one of these bucket mixers??  I usually do 5 to 10 lbs batches of snack sticks or sausage.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 22, 2012)

No offense to Kirby and if I'm wrong for posting this, please let me know and I will remove it, but I have been thinking of buying one of theses..... This is a sheet rock mud mixer, you should be able to pick one at any Home Depot similar store cheap,using a corded drill........ mix away......SB













5HXC8_AS01.jpeg



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 22, 2012


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 23, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> No offense to Kirby and if I'm wrong for posting this, please let me know and I will remove it, but I have been thinking of buying one of theses..... This is a sheet rock mud mixer, you should be able to pick one at any Home Depot similar store cheap,using a corded drill........ mix away......SB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think Kirby would be offended, he is a good guy.

You going to get one of these mud mixers from the homepeepot?


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been considering it, just to give it a try.....What's your thoughts ???


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 23, 2012)

couger what does your attatchment look like ? I love the simplicity of your design.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 23, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> I have been considering it, just to give it a try.....What's your thoughts ???


Wonder if the meat would clump in and around the paddles? Like it does on a KA mixer paddle.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 23, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> couger what does your attatchment look like ? I love the simplicity of your design.


I have one, got pics of all my parts somewhere i will find.


----------



## couger78 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> couger what does your attatchment look like ? I love the simplicity of your design.


Mike, the initial version of the mixing blade/paddle looked like this. Made of hard plastic:













Kirby_mxer_blade.jpg



__ couger78
__ Nov 23, 2012






It has since been replaced by a sharp metal blade, which really does an outstanding job with a full load.

These are not my designs, by the way. Kirby Campbell is the designer/builder of these mixers & water stuffers.

Kevin


----------



## dave turner (Nov 23, 2012)

Kevin i would like to see more is their a web site or other pics. Of new mixer and watter stuffers?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is the bucket mixer parts and operation.

Going to show the smaller version of the meat mixer Kirby has developed. Sometime today i will be mixing 5 lbs for some teriyaki sticks.


The parts.

Metal rod that screws to the bottom of the base. This is for stability.
Mixing blade
Pipe that slides over the rod
2 ptfe washers
drill attachment that screws to the top of the plastic pipe. (Make sure your drill is in the forward drive)
Bucket with lid.













DSC01206.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Metal support rod screwed into the base.













DSC01207.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Next slide the bucket down the rod. The bucket has 2 rubber grommets on the bottom to help support the rod and seal the bucket.
NOTE the locking pins.













DSC01209.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Inside of bucket grommets.













DSC01210.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Now twist the SS pins into the locks. Align the black marks and twist until you feel a slight snap.













DSC01211.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012


















DSC01212.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Inspect the mixing blade to make sure the bottom is locked to the base of blade.













DSC01213.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012


















DSC01220.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012


















DSC01219.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Now screw the main tube into the blade as shown.













DSC01214.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Take the 2 ptfe washers and slide them down the metal rod. These keep the blade locking pins from digging into the bottom of the bucket.













DSC01218.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Slide the blade/tube assembly down the metal rod as shown. Rotate the blade/tube so the blade rotates freely. If you hear scratching or binding remove blade and make sure the blade pins at the bottom are locked Photo B & C.

A. Blade assembly













DSC01221.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






B













DSC01220.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






C













DSC01219.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






OK ya'll should be ready to mix .....Right


Fill your bucket with your meat mix.


Screw the drill drive attachment to the end of the main tube.













DSC01216.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Here is the bottom of the bucket with the locking ring.













DSC01226.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012


















DSC01225.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Mixing













DSC01233.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012


















DSC01234.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012


















DSC01235.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






WOOO HOOO NO LEAKS













DSC01236.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






This was the only liquid i found.on the bucket plate.













DSC01237.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






Easy to get the mix out.













DSC01238.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012


















DSC01239.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 23, 2012






That i know of Kirby does not have a web site. If y'all want to contact him send me a PM.

Like Kevin said he has made some changes to the mixer. I used my cordless and it killed it. Use a corded 1/2" chuck drill.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 23, 2012)

One thing i forgot to mention.

Always keep mixing in the drill position. If you reverse your drill while mixing you will unlock the blade from the carrier and will have to take all the meat out and re lock the blade.


----------



## dayfox (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey y'all! Planning to build this meat mixer, but can't find an drill adapter like that (Holland). What is its name? 

Thnx!


----------



## knotfree (Dec 31, 2015)

When i made mine i got the brass fitting from a plumbing store. I took a Hex (allen ) wrench that fit tightly inside and cut off ( L )  at the bend so that it would fit up inside the brass fitting. I cleaned up the 2 different metals with sand paper so that i could braze  or solder the Hex to the inside. The biggest problem was making sure that it was absolutely straight so you don't have a wobble when turning at higher speeds.


----------



## archeryrob (Mar 7, 2019)

Does anyone have any better description on parts? I am assuming Kirby is not selling these or someone would have posted it.

So, I am assuming guys are buying two cutting boards and one to snap the bucket too and one to cut the blade.
Assuming that is a 3/8" metal pipe as the guide and a 1/2" PVC pipe to attach the blade.
So the blade needs to be tapped with 1/2" pipe thread die then. 

The brass fitting is just a 1/2 NPT to 1/4" hole line fitting or similar
Why is the one screwed to the blade? Why not just glue a second piece to it and tape the entire thing?

Any better plans for this? I can only find Kirby's youtube video of using it to mix hotdogs, so I am assuming it emulsifies it somewhat.


----------

